# What A SHOCK!



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi ladies!
Cant really belive it but im Pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My period was late but thats nothing new as my cycles are all over the place and apparently i dont ovulate! My tummy was looking really fat which was odd as im suppose to be losing weight,so just decided this morning to do a test as there was a spare test in cupboard and  .
We only had sex once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After everything we went through the first time to get my baby really cant belive it!
It just proves that miracles can happen!
good luck to everyone trying!!!!!!
stacy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Stacy on your 

I bet that was quite a shock for you?

Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Martine xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Stacy

Huge congratulations on your   thats fantastic news, just goes to show miracles do happen!!!

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hey congrates stacy
hope you have a lovely pregnancy

xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Wonderful news well done    

ENJOY!

Claire
x


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Huge congratulations!!!   And a big fat glimmer of hope for all of us trying again 
Here's to a fab pregnancy, wishing you all the best xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations  

How lucky are you !!!!!  

Sweetcheeks x


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Yippee!

Just the best news!

Many congratulations to you.

Flamingo
xx


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi stacy,

 on your  !! What a lovely shock for you!  

I'm very jealous!!   Miracles certainly do happen in life.   I hope it happens to us.

Abby


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Stacy 
I know your post is a month old but i had to write in when i read your post just now as I've also got the same headline 'What a shock!!!'. 
My period is late too and i thought lets just do a pregnancy test for the sake of it (as i've got lots left over - i bought them in bulk previously). And my God! talk about shock!!   
We were not even trying  and we also had sex only once last month!!!!! (TMI)
Boy talk about miracles!!!!!!!!!!
It does happen.

a


----------

